# Low Carb crackers



## David H (Jan 18, 2014)

Origin is a range of low carb crackers they even have a Gluten Free Version.

*http://www.origin-earth.com/Origin_Earth/Overview.html*


----------



## happydog (Jan 19, 2014)

They sound interesting. Do you know where one can buy them?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2014)

You can buy them in health food shops. The carb value is no different than other crackers. Only dif is the price


----------



## happydog (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for this.  It seems that all things that are useful for diabetics are expensive


----------



## pippin (Jan 23, 2014)

I make crackers for dad and so far his readings stay much better when he has these instead of bread. As with all things what works for one may not work for another person. 

1 cup of sunflower hearts/seeds
1 cup of sesame seeds
approx 1/4 cup of water (be careful as the mix binds with less for crunchy crackers) 

Add whatever your fancy - herbs - spices - pepper

Use a good mixer/blender and process the sunflower seeds until they resemble a heavy flour. I use a Vitamix

Add the sesame seeds but only pulse as they will keep the crunchiness
Mix in the herbs or spices

Slowly add the water 

Grease two sheets of greaseproof paper. Place the mixture on one making a square shape the. Use the other sheet on top and roll out to the depth you like crackers. It takes strength to do this, I employed dad!
Mark with a knife triangles or whatever shape you fancy. It makes breaking the crackers easier 

Bake at approximately 175 (20-25 mins)

Leave to cool then break into the shapes

Hope this work for someone as dad finds them very satisfying


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2014)

They sound good Pippin. Will have to get to make some


----------

